# working



## bloomiegirl

Bonjour encore ! 

Voici le texte anglais : 
The loud buzz of the intercom sounds through the corridor. I’d been in my bedroom, *working*, as is usual with me now, on my Anna project.
(Même texte que tout à l'heure, du _Map of Love_ de Adhaf Soueif ; nouvelle question)

On m'a conseillé : "ne pas abuser du participe présent, du gérondif".

Que faire ? Serait-il possible de dire : J’étais dans ma chambre, *à travailler*, comme j’en ai maintenant pris l’habitude, à mon projet « Anna » ?
EDIT : Ou peut-être, "*pour* travailler..." ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Léa123

you could say: ...en train de travailler...

(je dirais: travailler "sur un projet" pas "à un projet")


----------



## bloomiegirl

Merci Léa.  Serait-il alors faux de dire "à travailler" ou "pour travailler" ?

EDIT : Je viens de trouver un lien intéressant : "Travailler à, travailler sur".


----------



## Léa123

"pour travailler" ne traduit pas vraiment working. C'est plutôt "to work". 
"à travailler" n'est pas faux mais sonne moins bien que "en train de travailler" (à mes oreilles en tout cas  )


----------



## bloomiegirl

Merci encore une fois, Léa.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Bloomie,

Désolée du retard... je n'avais pas vu ce fil. 

Que penses-tu de : « _*affairé(e)*_,_ comme j'en ai maintenant pris l'habitude, à mon projet « Anna _».

Dans ce sens :





> _*1.* *Affairé* + *à* + subst. ou inf. Très occupé à : _
> _13. Lorsque son maître éphémère, embarrassé d'un aussi beau don, m'appela par le téléphone, je la trouvai assise sur une table ancienne, le derrière sur des documents diplomatiques, et *affairée à* sa toilette intime._
> _Colette, La Maison de Claudine, 1922, p. 225_.


 Si ça ne convient pas, alors je pense comme Léa que « _en train de_ » sonne mieux.


----------



## Flynnzane

j'étais dans ma chambre, *à travailler  *
is correct   en train de travailler,  sounds better but *old-fashioned!*
spoken or for a book?


----------



## bloomiegirl

Nico - Cette tournure est nouvelle pour moi, merci pour la citation... Je me demande si "affairé(e) à" serait trop léger ici...  La narratrice fait un travail de plusieurs mois, et peut-être même des années (je n'ai pas fini le livre). Mais j'apprécie toujours des termes intéressants et beaux. Merci beaucoup ! 

Flynnzane - C'est un passage du _Map of Love_ par Adhaf Soueif, et il faut un registre formel, voire même littéraire.


----------



## LILOIA

"en train de travailler sur" est parfait.
"affairé", c'est autre chose.


----------



## jamberger

Une question ouverte: pourquoi pas "travaillant", le participe present?


----------



## Nicomon

LILOIA said:


> "en train de travailler sur" est parfait.
> "affairé", c'est autre chose.


 Tu as sans doute raison. Il me semblait qu'« affairé/occupé à » allégerait un peu la phrase... mais je me trompe peut-être. 

Je l'imaginais dans ce sens : 





> S’occuper à un travail — être à l’œuvre, œuvrer, s’activer, s’affairer.


----------



## LILOIA

"s'affairer" ne sous-entend pas forcément travailler (working), on peut s'affairer à un tas d'autres choses. Aucun exemple ne me vient à l'esprit, mais ce serait plutôt la traduction de "busy".


----------



## mec_américain

bloomiegirl said:


> Bonjour encore !
> 
> Voici le texte anglais :
> The loud buzz of the intercom sounds through the corridor. I’d been in my bedroom, *working*, as is usual with me now, on my Anna project.



I'd been in my bedroom, [I'd been] working as usual....

J'étais...travaillais...


----------



## Nicomon

Rebonjour,

Cette phrase me hante! 
J'ai trouvé le *contexte* (page 3) et en lisant la suite, je ne suis plus convaincue que « j'étais en train de travailler » soit la meilleure solution. 





> The loud buzz of the intercom sounds through the corridor. I’d been in my bedroom, working, as is usual with me now, on my Anna project, reading on the period, looking at pictures, trying to imagine.


Je le comprends comme : (At that point... i.e. when the intercom "buzzed") I had been in my room (for a while) working on my project, reading, looking at pictures.

Cela dit, je n'ai pas la solution idéale. Je cogite, je cogite... 





			
				LILOIA said:
			
		

> "s'affairer" ne sous-entend pas forcément travailler (working), on peut s'affairer à un tas d'autres choses. Aucun exemple ne me vient à l'esprit, mais ce serait plutôt la traduction de "busy".


 Au temps pour moi. Tu as a raison, pour ce qui est de "busy". Alors Bloomie, à moins de vouloir écrire « affairée/occupée à travailler » (busy working on), il vaut peut-être mieux oublier cette idée.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Bien fait Nico !  Voici où moi, j'en suis :
Le bourdonnement de l’interphone retentit dans le couloir. J’étais dans ma chambre, à travailler, comme j’en ai maintenant pris l’habitude, à mon projet « Anna » -- à lire sur l'époque, à regarder des images, essayant de l’imaginer.​Mais je ne suis point sûre que soit idéal.  En tout cas, je montre les deux phrases complètes car il est impossible de traduire "working" sans voir l'ensemble.  Le texte anglais est économe et je cherche des phrases français aussi économes que possible.

C'est intéressant, n'est-ce pas ? Ce n'est pas pour rien que je suis ce cours de traduction avec cette prof !

Et merci, encore, à toutes et à tous.


----------



## mec_américain

When you get the answer, Bloomie, let us know


----------



## canlun

bloomiegirl said:


> Le bourdonnement de l’interphone retentit dans le couloir. J’étais dans ma chambre, à travailler, comme j’en ai maintenant pris l’habitude, à mon projet « Anna » -- à lire sur l'époque, à regarder des images, essayant de l’imaginer.​


​ Bonjour Bloomie 

Ne faudrait-il pas employer le plus que parfait, comme dans le texte original :
J’étais dans ma chambre, à travailler, comme j’en *avais *maintenant pris l’habitude....


----------



## bloomiegirl

Bonsoir Canlun, En effet, il y a un petit problème, discuter dans un autre fil :  as is usual with me now, cf. post #5 entre autres. 
Bref, je crois que "_I had been working_" (_past perfect_), c'est BE pour "_I was working_" (_simple past_) en AE. 
Pourtant, comme avec toute cette histoire, il se peut que j'aie tort. 
Merci encore !


----------



## mec_américain

bloomiegirl said:


> Bonjour encore !
> 
> Voici le texte anglais :
> The loud buzz of the intercom sounds through the corridor. I’d been in my bedroom, *working*, as is usual with me now, on my Anna project.
> (Même texte que tout à l'heure, du _Map of Love_ de Adhaf Soueif ; nouvelle question)
> 
> On m'a conseillé : "ne pas abuser du participe présent, du gérondif".
> 
> Que faire ? Serait-il possible de dire : J’étais dans ma chambre, *à travailler*, comme j’en ai maintenant pris l’habitude, à mon projet « Anna » ?
> EDIT : Ou peut-être, "*pour* travailler..." ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !





bloomiegirl said:


> Bonsoir Canlun, En effet, il y a un petit problème, discuter dans un autre fil :  as is usual with me now, cf. post #5 entre autres.
> Bref, je crois que "_I had been working_" (_past perfect_), c'est BE pour "_I was working_" (_simple past_) en AE.
> Pourtant, comme avec toute cette histoire, il se peut que j'aie tort.
> Merci encore !



All these progressives that don't translate word-for-word from English to French...for the purposes of translating them:

I work=I am working
I worked=I was working
I have worked=I have been working
I will work=I will be working
I had worked=I had been working
I will have worked=I will have been working
etc.

Looking back on it, I think the tenses in English are futzed in the quote and the pluperfect is incorrect in English.  For instance:

_When the intercom sounded, I had been working. _ (two events in the past, pluperfect puts working further in the past.  That works).

But the OP says "sounds," not "sounded."

_When the intercom sounds, I was working_. ??? That sounds bad.  Although stilted, I could read it two ways:

1) When the intercom sounds, I have been working...
2) When the intercom sounds, I am working...

Then the chosen structure has to carry forward.  Ugh.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Hi Mec, the *past perfect tense* is used differently on the other side of the pond. But that's another issue entirely. 
Anyway, I have to submit my copy now... I'll be back after I get the prof's feedback.


----------



## canlun

Effectivement, je n'avais pas vu la première phrase au présent. Je me suis contentée de lire la traduction qui avait été faite en français et comme chez nous "retentit" s'écrit pareil au  présent et au passé simple, je pensais qu'il s'agissait du passé simple (ce qui aurait été une bonne concordance avec la suite de la phrase). Mais un présent suivi d'un temps au passé, ça n'est pas grammaticalement correct (et assez incohérent, aussi)


----------



## Nicomon

Rebonjour,

Comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, je comprends ce "I had been in my room" comme... "At that point - when the buzz sounded - I had been in my room (for a while) / had spent part of the day in my room...

Alors - il se peut que je me trompe - c'est l'imparfait « _j'étais_ » en début de phrase qui ne me semble pas coller à l'anglais. 
J'imagine quelque chose (mais ce n'est pas encore ça ) comme : 

_- Je venais de passer l'après-midi/quelques heures/un certain temps dans ma chambre à..._
- _Je m'étais enfermé(e) dans ma chambre pour..._

Par contre "as *is *usual with me now", c'est bel et bien le présent, à mon avis.  Cela dit, ce "sounds" plutôt que "sounded" me laisse aussi perplexe.


----------



## bloomiegirl

Très intéressant !


----------



## bloomiegirl

Solution éventuelle affichée par la prof :

J’étais dans ma chambre, *à travailler*, comme j’en ai pris le pli, à mon histoire d’Anna; à lire des documents d’époque, à regarder des photos, à essayer d’imaginer. 

[Autre choix du traducteur pour homogénéiser les temps:  

@ Je suis dans ma chambre *à travailler*….  
@ Je suis dans ma chambre, *je travaille*… je lis… 

Ce qui crée une autre vision, un lien plus intime et obsessif lié au travail en question.]​
Merci encore une fois à tout le monde !


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Bloomie,

Alors selon ta prof,_ j'étais_ en début de phrase serait correct en fin de compte. Et tant pis pour "_I'd been_".  

Pour ce qui est d'homogénéiser les temps... je changerais plutôt celui de la phrase précédente pour "sounded".

Je n'aime pas trop non plus ce _pli_, qui ne me semble pas coller au registre. Je préfère _habitude_. 

Je devrais peut-être retourner à l'école.


----------



## canlun

Nicomon said:


> Pour ce qui est d'homogénéiser les temps... je changerais plutôt celui de la phrase précédente pour "sounded".


 
Tout à fait d'accord !



Nicomon said:


> Je n'aime pas trop non plus ce _pli_, qui ne me semble pas coller au registre. Je préfère _habitude_.


 
D'accord avec Nicomon, une fois de plus  J'ajouterai qu'à mon avis, il y a deux choses qui ne vont pas avec ce "j'en ai pris le pli" : d'abord, deux registres de langues différents se succèdent (à travailler, qui est une tournure plutôt soutenue vs prendre le pli, qui est plus familier); ensuite, phonétiquement parlant, pr*i*s le pl*i* accroche l'oreille (du moins la mienne !)


----------



## bloomiegirl

Nico et Canlun... Pas si vite !  Le cours de français que je suis est pour Anglophones. Il a comme but (entre autres) de nous apprendre de nouvelles expressions, d'élargir notre vocabulaire, etc., pour transformer la façon dont nous approchons la langue française. Ce qui est bien difficile quand on n'habite pas un pays francophone.

Cela dit, j'apprécie beaucoup beaucoup vos commentaires.    Et Nico, tu n'as point besoin de retourner à l'école !


----------



## mec_américain

Bien que je ne sois pas d'accord avec le professeur, merci de nous avoir dit


----------



## canlun

Bloomie - je comprends bien tout ce que tu nous dis (enrichir ton vocabulaire, etc ...). Mais selon moi, _prendre le pli_ ne s'emploierait pas dans un tel contexte. On dirait plutôt _Prendre l'habitude de, S'habituer à_. 

Ce sont les expressions qui me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, en tant que française. 

J'ajouterai, sans vouloir dénigrer ta prof, que si elle vous laisse libre de changer les temps à votre guise et sans conserver un minimum de cohérence par rapport à l'original, à quoi bon essayer de traduire un texte ?


----------



## mec_américain

Of course, we don't get to choose what we translate.  When the source material is strange (I'll avoid saying "incorrect" because writers do break rules in the name of poetic license), translating it into another will also be strange.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute ici la citation que j'ai mise sur cet autre fil

C'est moi qui souligne 





> Le suj. désigne une pers.] _(Avoir, prendre...) un pli, son pli; prendre le pli de (qqc.), de (faire qqc.)_. Adopter un comportement, une attitude morale, et ne plus en changer. Synon. _(avoir, prendre) l'habitude de_. _Prendre le pli de mentir, d'obéir._


  Perso, j'ai plus souvent entendu l'expression avec « un » que « le » et à la négative. Par ex : _Il/elle a pris un mauvais pli. _


> un mauvais pli : une mauvaise habitude.


----------

